# Preparing for a split



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

You could place a queen excluder between the brood boxes. That will confine her to one box. After 8 days, you should find eggs/larvae in one box and nothing but capped brood in the other. Then u know which box she is in.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you have a queen excluder?


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Brad Bee said:


> Do you have a queen excluder?


I do actually. Had good luck with them my first year.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Make your split early and small. Destroy QCs. If they are going to drift get it over with in advance.
Decide on your introduction method and get ready before queen is shipped.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Aroc said:


> I do actually. Had good luck with them my first year.


If you're running double deeps, take off the top deep, shake all the bees into the bottom deep and put frames of open and sealed brood above the queen excluder. Do that about 4-5 days prior to making the splits. The day that you're getting your queen, pull 2-3 frames of capped brood out of the hive, above the excluder and place them in a nuc. Add a frame of nectar and a frame of pollen. Two hours or so later, put the caged queen in with them.

Split finished.


----------

